# Looking for tarpon



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I would like to try catching some tarpon this year. Does anyone have any helpful advice on when and where would be a good place to start trying. I live in Mobile, so I mostly fish any where from Dauphin Island to Orange Beach. Thanks


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I think I hooked one year in 2009 about a mile west of Perdido Pass just off the beach. I say think because it was about 100yds behind the boat and the fight didn't last long. I hooked up while trolling for Kings. As soon as I got to the rod and picked it up the fish came out of the water and looked to be very big. It broke the knot between 65lb braid and wire leader. That's my only Tarpon story. Someone said it could have been a spinner shark...I'll never know


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*Tarpon*

The tarpon's main migration is from late June until late July. They migrate from east to west and are usually within range of the pier. They feed much better at night up here than in the daylight hours. The ones that migrate late in July will usually go through Pensacola pass and stay in our bay system. They can be found in August near the bluffs at Ft. Pickens, up Bayou Chico, and the fenders at the Bay Bridge.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

There were several sighted from the Panhandle piers this week and a 25#r caught & released at the GSPPIer on the 21st :thumbsup:
This is very EARLY for any to be showing up!
Some years in May they begin to move along the gulf beaches in 30 feet of water.
I'd suggest you start there along the beaches from OBch to Gulf Shores when the gulf is calm.
You will likely have to weed through a LOT of sharks, kings, jacks and reds but when you hook one, YOU will be hooked ;-)

The E-W beach migration continues on into July and by then they will be IN Mobile Bay.
Where depends on the salinity, bait, weather and of course the tarpon :blink:

Hope this helps and getcha someodat!


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

The bay can be jam up in late July, early August. I can't beleive one was already caught at the pier. I guess I'll have to go soak some baits when the wind lays out.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting, was not aware we had any number of tarpon in this area. Thanks for sharing the information.


----------

